# Scratch Pants



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all, I am looking for a new pair of scratch pants, I have worn out my old Nylon ones and would like to get a heavy pair like leather or aero material. The problem is that I am having some difficulty finding them in my size I am 6'6" and 250lbs. I wear a 40 waist 36 inseam pant. All you big guys out there let me know what and where you got yours from thanks Greg

Ps If anyone has any used ones or knows of any please let me know.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have one from the brand Hundesport, incl the jacket was I think 200 euros in Holland ($275) at Apport Hondesport. I am sure there is a US dealer somewhere, its ballistic nylon though not leather, but it is a serious suit.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I am thinking I will end up gong with a nylon or the likes not auctually leather. The ones I had before though were just like no padding windbreaker material, so I want something nicer. Mike does that company make big guy size?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes I am pretty sure they do. I think the actual brand is HST, just looked it up. Sending you PM.


----------

